# Water ingress Chieftain G 2005



## ianhc (Feb 4, 2009)

Hi, thought i would share my recent findings. The under seats on the L shaped seating area ( offside ) was getting wet carpet. I isolated and checked all heater hoses and joints, all dry. I have tracked it down, it was coming in via the external storage locker door ( the one between the toilet and water heater heater vent). Rain was running down the side, dripping off the kitchen window frame and straight into the door frame which is proud and running in the bottom. The water soaked through under the kitchen unit and ran forward thus wetting the seat lockers. Application of the self adhesive drip guttering ( available from m/h and caravan dealers ) above the locker door solved the problem completely.
Check yours today before it gets expensive.


----------

